# Wild camping in winter



## Lindy (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm new to motor homes as well as to this site. I have had an East Neuk Fifer Touring medium for around two months now. I recently took it to France which was great but I found that my leisure batteries were running low due to using lights etc and not driving huge distances each day. Most campsites seemed to be already closed so couldn't hook up to charge batteries and didnt really want to anyway! What do people do when they are away in winter?? 
Lindy


----------



## vwalan (Nov 3, 2012)

hi. solar panels .more batteries . 
but you do need to head further south . in 12 yrs never had hook up . but think not enough sun in france in winter . infact can be far colder than uk .


----------



## Lindy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes got one solar panel but like your point about going further south!


----------



## vwalan (Nov 3, 2012)

think more panels etc . but south is the way . dec .jan, feb far too cold in france .


----------



## Lindy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks! This was just October and it was mainly lights and fridge I was using but still batter would be low after a few hours.


----------



## ellisboy (Nov 3, 2012)

:welcome: Lindy! :have fun:


----------



## vwalan (Nov 3, 2012)

yes soon sucks the power .i use 6x8owt panels on the roof .work my household fridge a treat .but do use gas lights . gas heating and gas water heater . at first used little leccy but as the price dropped got more .now its washing machines tv . leccy kitchen gadgets etc . off again soon so i,m hoping the sun will shine . . you soon find what you need or dont need . first two winters i used a gas fridge .two batteries and only charged one at a time when travelling . disconected from the ebgine battery when stopped . now ten years later have more than i need really . but oct . is not a good month .


----------



## Lindy (Nov 3, 2012)

It was  a good experience over all but can't wait for summer! Hope you have a good trip


----------



## Robmac (Nov 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello Lindy and welcome


----------



## Tony Lee (Nov 4, 2012)

Lindy said:


> Thanks! This was just October and it was mainly lights and fridge I was using but still batter would be low after a few hours.




What type of fridge are you running off the batteries


----------



## jennyp19 (Nov 4, 2012)

If you have halogen lights, change them to leds.


----------



## Aunty P (Nov 4, 2012)

LED's are the way to go for saving on battery power. We changed every interior light in the van with LED's from eBay. The lightings warmer, more efficient and somehow changes the whole atmosphere in the van.
The spots and flourescents that came out went back on eBay, we're three quid out of pocket on the job, that was an unexpected bonus.


----------



## nickb (Nov 5, 2012)

Aunty P said:


> LED's are the way to go for saving on battery power. We changed every interior light in the van with LED's from eBay. The lightings warmer, more efficient and somehow changes the whole atmosphere in the van.
> The spots and flourescents that came out went back on eBay, we're three quid out of pocket on the job, that was an unexpected bonus.



Yeah LEDs are the way to go I ran the van for a week with no hook up just on one 110ah leisure battery and a 100w solar panel, the heating and fridge were on gas but I didn't hold back when it came to using the lights and the tv


----------



## jennyp19 (Nov 5, 2012)

The other thing that sucks the life out of your battery is Electric fridge even the compressor ones. 

We had a self build, & put a compressor one in - it was a nightmare - especially when it was warmer weather - and it was useless when we travelled down in Spain - & yes, we had plenty of air space round it, plus a vent to let the hot air it produced out of the side of the van.

Is your engine battery putting power back into your leisure batteries when your engine is running - we just found that ours wasn't - a fuse had blown.  

When ours were running low, we just used to have the engine ticking over for a while - so long as you aren't annoying anyone near you.


----------

